# Der 70er Jahre Betonteich



## stellaria (2. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

wir stehen hier mit einem riesen Problem. Bislang hatten wir keinen Teich haben jetzt ein Haus mit großem Gründstück und Teich übernommen. Der Teich ist eine großes gegossenes Betonbecken mit Betonwasserfall. Zuerst wollten wir alles raus nehmen und zu eine Sandkiste umfunktionieren. Doch mit der Zeit haben wir gefallen an dem Teich gefunden und uns entschlossen ihn zubelassen. Und nu gehts los: Der Teich hat keine Filterpumpe. Es befindet sich sehr viel Schlamm am Grund. An der einen Seite steht eine Seerose die ca ein drittel des Teichs bedeckt dazwischen steht Schilff. In der Mitte der anderen Seite steht ein Kübel mit einem Grasgewächs. Es schwimmen ca 8-10 große alte Goldfische rum zudem haben wir eine große Schneckenvermehrung und ein paar __ Frösche. Das Wasser ist trüb. Die Betonwände sind mit mit grüner bis schwärzlicher schmiere bedeckt. Bis auf dem Boden kann man nicht sehen.
Täglich verliert der teich ca 5-10 cm Wasser. Die Seerose und der Schilff sind von Blattläuse befallen. Leider habe ich jetzt keine Fotos zur Hand. Die kommen morgen nach. Was meint ihr sollten wir den Teich ganz leer machen den Beton streichen? Wie siehts mit einer Filterpumpe aus? Wenn leer machen wann Sollte man das machen. Die Seerose besteht nur noch aus Wurzelgeflecht braucht die nicht auch ein Substrat? Welches? oh es gibt so viele fragen. Doch würde mich eure meinung intressieren was ihr machen würdet. also morgen kommen noch Bilder. Aber vielleicht hat ja bis dahin schon jemand eine Meinung dazu.



lg stellaria


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Stellaria erstmal:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum
ich finde es super, dass du dich vorab informierst 
und denke , du wirst hier viele gute Ratschläge und sicher Hilfe, 
für deine Teichrettung bekommen.
Nun zu deinen Fragen:
Leermachen ja, aber unbedingt einen großen Teil, des Wassers aufheben!
(das ist für den Neustart enorm wichtig, denn darin besteht schon eine eingefahrene Teichbiologie)
Seerose auf jeden Fall teilen und etwas ausdünnen.
Schlamm und Mulm vom Boden entfernen
(aber vorsicht, Kleingetier, Larven etc. da wirst du viele retten müssen)
und sicher findet ihr bei genauerer Betrachtung , 
noch viele junge Goldfische in eurem Teich.
Ob euch der Herbst , wettermäßig noch genügend Zeit lässt alles fertig zu bekommen, 
wage ich nicht einzuschätzen... meist kommt etwas mehr Arbeit auf einen zu, 
als man zu anfangs glaubt. 
(vielleicht wäre es doch vernünftiger , bis zum Frühjahr zu warten?)
Da ihr täglich viel Wasser verliert, gibt es sicher irgendwo einen Riss in der Betonschale...
Dieser müsste natürlich geflickt werden, aber das werdet ihr erst genauer sehen, 
wenn der Teich leer ist.
Und ein Filter, ist meiner Meinung nach ein MUSS, wenn man Fische hält...
allerdings hast du da die Auswahl, zwischen den verschiedensten Varianten.
Deine präzisen Fragen werden hier sicher noch nach und nach gestellt werden 
und somit detaillierte Antworten folgen können.(Fotos wären hilfreich)
Außerdem, gibt es  viele nützliche Beiträge quer durchs Forum zu lesen 
Das sollte an dieser Stelle, von meiner Seite aus, nur mal eine vorläufige Einschätzung 
und Begrüßung an dich und das Teichlein sein
Hoffentlich schwirrt dir nun nicht der Kopf
Bleib dran, es wird sich lohnen
alles Gute


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo und :willkommen
Ich würde soviel Wasser aus dem Teich retten wie möglich und im Frühiahr einfach Teichvlies und darüber eine Folie machen. Ist evtl. einfacher als die Leckagen zu suchen und abzudichten! Wobei schon ein größerer Riss in der Betonschale zugemacht werden sollte.
Den passenden Filter zu finden, ist abhängig von deinen/euren Plänen für die Zukunft, was in den Teich noch an Fischen rein soll, wobei bei ca. 4000L nicht viel Fisch ratsam und möglich ist!!


----------



## stellaria (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

moin, 
 habe euch ein paar Bilder gemacht. 
Danke für die ersten Antworten. 
Also werden wir den Teich leer machen. Wann können wir damit beginnen? jetzt??
Irgendwie bekomme ich nur ein Bild hochgeladen aber nu gut hier ist es. die anderen versuche ich auch noch hochzuladen


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo stellaria, hast du auch einen Namen?

Schreib doch mal bitte auch ein paar Maße und die Tiefe dabei.
Denn 4000L glaub ich nicht so richtig, wenn ich dein Foto so sehe.


----------



## stellaria (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo dragsterrobby
ich bin die silke,

naja habe auch nur geschätzt wie geschrieben ich habe null Plan. Also war grade messen er ist 4m mal 3m
und tief ca 1m. Ha ha selbst verarscht das wird bestimmt viel mehr qm sein als ich dachte.


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Silke,
ist das das Innenmaß oder hast du über die Umrandung gemessen?


----------



## stellaria (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Nein die Umrandung habe ich nicht mit gemessen.


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Silke, schön dass du nun einen Namen hast.
Zuerst mal möchte ich dir sagen: " einen schönen Teich hast du da, finde ich"
Wenn deine Angaben tatsächlich nur  ein wenig von deinen Messungen abweichen, 
hast du ja tatsächlich gut 10000 Liter Volumen, wenn der Teich überall gleich tief ist.
Damit kann man schon was anfangen.
Wenn du/ihr viel Zeit hast, dran zu bleiben, kannst du sicher sofort noch mit der Reparatur anfangen, 
denn zur Zeit ist das Wetter ja noch klasse.
Vergiss nicht das meiste Wasser zwischenzulagern(in einem Pool z.B.?)
Berichte doch bitte weiter, ich find es spannend


----------



## Springmaus (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo,

doch ich find den Teich sehr schön und schön auf die Pflanzen aufpassen!

4x3* RUND* sind aber nie im Leben 10000 qm


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

 oh,
so gesehen, Doris, hast du natürlich recht...
:3,14 oder wie war das gleich wieder? Hihi
dass der Teich mehr oder weniger rund ist , war mir bei meiner Aussage komplett entfallen
danke für deine Korrektur


----------



## stellaria (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

mh rund würde ich nicht sagen eher oval.
Aber es werden auf jedenfall mehr als 4000l sein.


----------



## Uwe.SH (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo 

Der Weg zum Erfolg

*Rundbecken:*

Durchmesser x Durchmesser x Tiefe* x 0,79

=....................m³

*Ovalformbecken:*

Größte Länge x größte Breite x Tiefe* x 0,89

=..................m³


----------

